# how to make plants more red?



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

I cant seem to get my plants as red as I used to. I have 4 wpg and pressurized co2. I dose some flourish, flourish iron, and some other trace element product. After upgrading to pressurized and 4 wpg I didnt change my dosing and I think I need to, to get the deeper reds I want. What products shoud I get that will make my plants more red?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

It doesn't sound like you're adding any macros (K, NO3, PO4). With that much lighting, you really need to stay on top of your ferts or you're asking for algae. Shoot for a 10:2 NO3O4 ratio and see what happens. Many keep phosphates high in relation to nitrates for increased red coloration.


----------



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

yea I'm not really dosing too much but I havent had any algae problems since the tank was set up. Does anyone know a good place to get cheap ferts?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

try Gregwatson.com they have all the ingredients for a PMDD and seperate ferts. Plus they are cheap and come in 1 lb bags.


----------



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

I am considering ordering some of the PMDD pre-mix. Would this be enough to give me most of my macro and micro nutrients?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I and most people buy the seperate ingredients and dose as needed. I tried the pmdd mix and I didnt like it. I dose flourish and then K2So4, Kno3, Mono Phosphate, and CaCl and MgSo4, plus excel.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Lately I've seen that dosing more Iron in an otherwise nutritionally "full" tank will increase reddness in some plants. 

Best,
Phil


----------

